
A History of Haskell: Being Lazy with Class (2007) [pdf] - milesf
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/simonpj/papers/history-of-haskell/history.pdf
======
milesf
FYI: A free course from the University of Glasgow just started today as well.

[https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/functional-
programming-h...](https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/functional-programming-
haskell)

